# sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.22

## kg4ojl

Having a problem with java. I have a web site that I have to use sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.22 on, but no matter what I do or try I can not get it to install the nsplugin. All I get is:

USE="nsplugin" emerge -av =sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.22

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.22  USE="X alsa odbc (-nsplugin)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

The nsplugin use flag is even in the /etc/make.conf and this seems to work fine in icedtea, and sun-jre-bin-1.6 ver. but I need sun-jre or sun-jdk 1.5X

Thank You for the help.

----------

## KayZee

It looks like sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.22  is hardmasked.   That will cause problems emerging.

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/dev-java/sun-jre-bin

Also USE flags for specific packages can to into /etc/portage/package.use

In package.use you would have this line.

sun-jre-bin nsplugin

Then use the N flag to get the new flag

emerge -aNv sun-jre-bin

----------

## kg4ojl

The hardmask is no problem. I have it in my package.unmask and I also have dev-java/sun-jre-bin nsplugin in my package.use none of this makes a difference. emerging the package is not the problem, it's emerging it with the nsplugin use flag on java version 1.5.x.x that's the problem.

----------

